# Patriot Cup Blast!! Big Money Race



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

HI EVERYONE, SATURDAY JUNE THE 3RD SLOT CHAOS RACEPARK
WILL BE THE
SITE FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT!!!




SLOT CHAOS
P-CUP
BLAST
$150.00 first place
$100.00 second place
$50.00 third place
Cost; $25.00
Rules:
Must be stock p-cup
rules are as used in the wizzard nationals with one
exception
motor used in car must be obtained from slot chaos
25.00 entry fee (includes (2) new wizzard packaged
motors)
these motors will be the only ones that can be used in
the event
In case of motor failure participant can purchase
another motor from
slot chaos at regular shop price.
Where:
SLOT CHAOS RACE PARK in HAYES VA.
On the "WIZ" track
When: 12:00 (tech in) Saturday June 3rd, 2006
(store opens at 8:00 am)
(track will be available Friday night for test and
tune from 6:00 pm
till 11:00)
CONTACTS: Mark Smith - 804-725-4087 & Vince Battisto
- 804-642-4464


----------

